# Re(e)screvendo frases



## Marcio_Osorio

Vamos brincar de reescrever frases, hein?!  A gente sempre encontra um cabelinho em sapo, em ovo ou em sovaco de calango!

"Os indícios contra o ex-deputado foram colhidos a partir da delação do ex-gerente de Abastecimento da estatal Paulo Roberto Costa. E apontam que Vaccarezza, líder do PT na Câmara dos Deputados entre janeiro de 2010 e março de 2012, "utilizou a influência decorrente do cargo", segundo o MPF², em favor da contratação da empresa [...]"

Fonte: PF cumpre duas fases da Lava-Jato ao mesmo tempo e prende ex-deputado Cândido Vaccarezza - Jornal O Globo

Minha vez:

"Os indícios colhidos pela PF¹ contra o ex-deputado a partir da delação do ex-gerente de Abastecimento da estatal, Paulo Roberto Costa, apontam que Vaccarezza..."
"Colhidos pela PF contra o ex-deputado a partir da delação do ex-gerente de Abastecimento da estatal, Paulo Roberto Costa, os indícios apontam que Vaccarezza..."
"Colhidos pela PF, os indícios contra o ex-deputado a partir da delação do ex-gerente de Abastecimento da estatal, Paulo Roberto Costa, apontam que Vaccarezza..."
"Contra o ex-deputado a PF colheu indícios a partir da delação do ex-gerente de Abastecimento da estatal, Paulo Roberto Costa, que apontam que Vaccarezza..."
"Contra o ex-deputado e a partir da delação do ex-gerente de abastecimento da estatal, Paulo Roberto Costa, a PF colheu indícios que apontam Vaccarezza, líder do PT na Câmara dos Deputados entre janeiro de 2010 e março de 2012, como "utilizador de influência decorrente do cargo", segundo o MPF², em favor da contratação da empresa [...]"
Sua vez. Vamos logo, mermão. Vai ficar aí parado? 

--------------------------
¹ Polícia Federal.
² Ministério Público Federal.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

A propósito, escrevemos e dizemos corretamente _lava a jato_, e não _lava-jato_. Não sei onde a PF foi buscar _lava-jato_.

Fontes:
Lava jato ou lava a jato
PORTUGUÊS DIDÁTICO: LAVA JATO, LAVA-JATO, LAVA À JATO OU LAVA A JATO?
Língua Brasil - Instituto Euclides da Cunha
Lava-jato, lava jato ou lava a jato - Correio de Uberlândia Online
Portal Maltanet
Pequenas Dicas de Português
Lava à jato ou a jato?
etc.


----------



## Geminis81

Olá,

Estou a preparar o exame do DUPLE e infelizmente não tenho muito material. Gostaria da vossa ajuda na reescrita dalgumas frases:

1.Confirmando-se o boato, vamos ter boas notícias em breve.
A minha resposta: *A* se confirmar o boato, vamos ter boas notícias em breve.

2.Executada a avaliação do projeto, passaremos à sua execução.
A minha resposta: *Logo que *a avaliação do projeto for executada, passaremos à sua execução. Acho que também poderia ser "seja executada"

3.Não é relevante se vais tu ou eu; o que conta é ir um de nós.
A minha resposta: *Independetemente *de quem for o que conta é ir um de nós. En muitos sites web eu vejo "independetemente de quem vá", mas acho que o futuro de conjuntivo é o correto

4.Intervenha como intervier, o meu conselho é que não deixe de o fazer.
A minha resposta:* Não* se importe de como intervier, o meu conselho é que não deixe de o fazer.

5.Nada mais os liga, a não ser o gosto pelo cinema.
A minha resposta: *O* único que os liga é o gosto pelo cinema

6.Parece que eles foram denunciados pela forma como agiam
A minha resposta: *Eles *??????

Ficar-lhes-ia muito grato se alguém pudesser disser-me onde é que posso encontrar material para este tipo de exercícios.

Muito obrigado!!!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

1. A se confirmar... → boa construção.
2. Logo que a avaliação ... for... → esta construção me parece melhor.
3. Independentemente de quem for... → concordo.
4. Não se importe com a intervenção. O meu conselho é...
5. Concordo.
6. Eles!!!!!!

Em suma, você escreve melhor do que a maioria dos brasileiros, e até melhor do que eu. Você já pode dizer que fala o português como língua nativa, entre outras.


----------



## machadinho

Geminis81 said:


> 3. Não é relevante se vais tu ou eu; o que conta é ir um de nós.
> A minha resposta: *Independetemente *de quem for o que conta é ir um de nós. Em muitos sites web eu vejo "independetemente de quem vá", mas acho que o futuro de conjuntivo é o correto


O futuro do conjuntivo fica, de fato, muito bem aí. Mas o presente não estaria errado. Por quê? Porque, se tomada isoladamente, a oração (reduzida de infinitivo) um de nós ir é, digamos, ambígua entre o presente e o futuro. Ou seja, isoladamente, ela pode querer dizer que um de nós irá ou que um de nós vai. O que determina o que é que ela quer dizer é (será) precisamente a escolha, quanto ao que vem (vier) antes, entre o futuro do subjuntivo ou o presente do subjuntivo. Veja:

Independente(mente) de quem for|vá o que conta é um de nós *ir*. (Oração reduzida de infinitivo, levemente ambígua mas elegante.)
Independente(mente) de quem for o que conta é que um de nós *irá*. (Paralelo: *futuro* do subjuntivo + *futuro* do indicativo)
Independente(mente) de quem vá o que conta é que um de nós *vai*. (Paralelo: *presente* do subjuntivo + *presente* do indicativo)
Saliento que não estou afirmado, longe de mim, que esse *paralelismo* entre os tempos verbais seja uma regra ou norma.¹ Não é. Combinações sem o paralelo dos tempos são aceitáveis. É uma questão de gosto e estilo. O meu objetivo foi tão só explicar por que o futuro do indicativo não estaria errado.

Do exposto acima, pode-se querer tirar, porém, uma conclusão um pouco mais normativa,² haja vista estamos diante duma questão de prova. A frase original é:





> Não é relevante se vais tu ou [vou] eu; o que conta é ir um de nós.


A oração anterior está no presente: vais e, subentendido, vou. Portanto, _se for o caso de se respeitar o tempo da frase original,_ então a frase reeescrita também ficará toda no presente: independente de quem *vá*; o que conta é ir um de nós. (Se for o caso... Talvez não seja.)

1. Não há regras e normas em português e muito menos imposições. O que há é uma língua natural que teorias concorrentes tentam, com muito custo e maior ou menor êxito, descrever.
2. Essa normatividade — se é que se pode falar em normatividade aqui, em contraposição à mais pura arbitrariedade — vem do fato de se estar lidando com uma questão de prova, não do fato de se estar lidando com o português. Trata-se, portanto, de uma normatividade secundária, artificial, imposta pela participação voluntária num determinado joguinho linguístico: uma prova, um concurso, com bibliografia exigida ou sugerida etc. Fora do joguinho essa normatividade secundária não vale nada.


----------



## guihenning

Geminis81 said:


> 2.Executada a avaliação do projeto, passaremos à sua execução.
> A minha resposta: *Logo que *a avaliação do projeto for executada, passaremos à sua execução. Acho que também poderia ser "seja executada"


Também serve:
Assim que
Tão logo que
Mal a avaliação do projeto seja executada


Geminis81 said:


> 5.Nada mais os liga, a não ser o gosto pelo cinema.
> A minha resposta: *O* único que os liga é o gosto pelo cinema


Esta forma que sugere está bem, mas mais idiomático seria: “A única coisa que os liga é o gosto pelo cinema”.


Geminis81 said:


> 6.Parece que eles foram denunciados pela forma como agiam
> A minha resposta: *Eles *??????


Ao que parece, a forma como agiam fez com que eles fossem denunciados.
Aparentemente
Ao que tudo indica



Geminis81 said:


> Ficar-lhes-ia muito grato se alguém pudesse disser-me onde é que posso encontrar material para este tipo de exercícios.


Se alguém me pudesse dizer…
Se alguém pudesse dizer-me


----------



## Carfer

Marcio_Osorio said:


> 4. Não se importe com a intervenção. O meu conselho é...



Prefiro a proposta inicial de geminis. _'Não se importe com a intervenção' _pode introduzir ambiguidade. Pode levar a entender que a intervenção não é importante ou até nem ocorrer, quando em '_intervenha como intervier_' o que está em causa é apenas o modo da intervenção. Pressupõe-se que ela ocorrerá sempre, seja qual for a maneira de intervir por que se opte.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Prefiro a proposta inicial de geminis. _'Não se importe com a intervenção' _pode introduzir ambiguidade. Pode levar a entender que a intervenção não é importante ou até nem ocorrer, quando em '_intervenha como intervier_' o que está em causa é apenas o modo da intervenção. Pressupõe-se que ela ocorrerá sempre, seja qual for a maneira de intervir por que se opte.


Concordo que a sugestão do @Marcio_Osorio "pode levar a entender que a intervenção não é importante ou até nem ocorrer."

Mas o que está em causa não é o modo da intervenção. O que está em causa é o intervir. É intervir ignorando o modo da intervenção. É, portanto, sim a intervenção que está em causa.

Uma reescrita em maior profundidade: 'esqueça a maneira de intervir e concentre-se em intervir'.


----------



## Geminis81

Ola a todos!

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas. Em primeiro lugar, peço desculpas mas o meu teclado faz aterações dalgumas palavras (em--> em, dizer-->disser). Depois, esqueci dizer que se trata de um exercício no qual tenho de fazer uma frase igual à primeira mas começando por a palavra de cor preta. É por isso que não posso escolher.

A última frase não tenho idea nenhuma de que escrever:

6.Parece que eles foram denunciados pela forma como agiam
A minha resposta: *Eles 
*
Estes exercícios são complicados e muito inflexíveis...

Obrigado!!!!


----------



## machadinho

Eles parecem ter sido denunciados...

ou

Eles parece que foram denunciados...


----------



## guihenning

Eles parece terem sido denunciados pela forma como agiam
Eles, ao que parece, foram denunciados pela forma como agiam


----------



## guihenning

Cruzei-me com o machadinho.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Eles parece terem sido denunciados pela forma como agiam


Eu tinha escrito essa mas depois a substituí. É gramatical? Feita a transposição de 'eles' para depois de 'parece' fica estranho: 'parece eles terem sido'?


----------



## machadinho

'Parece terem sido eles denunciados' já fica bem. Que estranho.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Concordo que a sugestão do @Marcio_Osorio "pode levar a entender que a intervenção não é importante ou até nem ocorrer."
> 
> Mas o que está em causa não é o modo da intervenção. O que está em causa é o intervir. É intervir ignorando o modo da intervenção. É, portanto, sim a intervenção que está em causa.
> 
> Uma reescrita em maior profundidade: 'esqueça a maneira de intervir e concentre-se em intervir'.



Parece.me que estamos a dizer o mesmo, ou não? Na minha leitura, a intervenção é ponto assente, está pressuposta, não está em causa. Assente que intervirá, vem acrescentar que o modo como o fizer não é importante. Portanto, é no modo que a frase põe a tónica, é ele que está em causa, que é o assunto dela, mesmo que seja só para o desprezar. Parece-me que é o mesmo que dizer '_Seja qual for a a maneira como intervier_'.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Parece.me que estamos a dizer o mesmo, ou não? Na minha leitura, a intervenção é ponto assente, está pressuposta, não está em causa. Assente que intervirá, vem acrescentar que o modo como o fizer não é importante. Portanto, é no modo que a frase põe a tónica, é ele que está em causa, que é o assunto dela, mesmo que seja só para o desprezar. Parece-me que é o mesmo que dizer '_Seja qual for a a maneira como intervier_'.


Sim, tem razão. Li muito mal.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Geminis81 said:


> A última frase não tenho ide*i*a nenhuma de que escrever:
> 
> 6.Parece que eles foram denunciados pela forma como agiam
> A minha resposta: *Eles*


Eles parece que foram denunciados... → © @machadinho 
Eles parecem ter sido denunciados... → © @machadinho 
Eles parece terem sido denunciados... → © @guihenning 
Parece terem sido eles denunciados... → © @machadinho
Parecem ter sido eles denunciados... → © @Marcio_Osorio — Inversão pouco usual, mas não agramatical.


> Estes exercícios são complicados e muito inflexíveis...


Você já ouviu falar do Vestibular e do ENEM, os exames de admissão às universidades brasileiras? Nem queira. Nesses exames os testes de interpretação de texto constam às dezenas, verdadeiros enigmas, charadas e quebra-cabeças, frases pra lá de complexas, escritas como numa equação matemática. Chovem análises sintáticas de difícil resolução até mesmo para os gramáticos e, por fim, sobrevêm as redações, temidas pela maioria dos estudantes.

Veja alguns trechos tirados de redações passadas:

“Lenini e Stalone¹ eram grandes figuras do comunismo na Rússia”
“Os portugueses, depois que descobriram Fernandes de Noronha², assinaram o Tratado de Tortas Ilhas³”
"O Chile é um país muito alto e magro" — Provavelmente porque fez regime. 

-----------------------------------
¹ Sylvester Stalone, o Rambo?
² Ilha de Fernando de Noronha, a 545 km a nordeste de Recife - PE, Brasil.
³ Tratado de Tordesilhas, tratado celebrado em 7 de junho de 1494 entre o Reino de Portugal e a Coroa de Castela para dividir as terras "descobertas e por descobrir" por ambas as Coroas fora da Europa.


----------



## Geminis81

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Você já ouviu falar do Vestibular e do ENEM, os exames de admissão às universidades brasileiras? Nem queira. Nesses exames os testes de interpretação de texto constam às dezenas, verdadeiros enigmas, charadas e quebra-cabeças, frases pra lá de complexas, escritas como numa equação matemática. Chovem análises sintáticas de difícil resolução até mesmo para os gramáticos e, por fim, sobrevêm as redações, temidas pela maioria dos estudantes.
> 
> Nunca ouvi falar desses exames... Eu sou español e gostaria de fazer os exames do CAPLE (Universidade de Lisboa) que são como se fossem os exames de Cambridge. O problema é que não há muitos modelos para estudar e tenho de estudar por conta própria e sem livros.
> 
> Gosto de estas duas respostas:
> 
> Eles parece terem sido denunciados pela forma como agiam
> Eles, ao que parece, foram denunciados pela forma como agiam
> 
> Porque esta é muito simples:
> 
> Eles parece que foram denunciados
> 
> Mais uma última dúvida.
> 
> Neste caso:
> 
> *A* se confirmar o boato, vamos ter boas notícias em breve. A confirmar-se o boato...
> 
> Não consigo saber se "se" tem de ir antes o depois do verbo. Acho que "a" não provoca atração mas não tenho certeza.
> 
> Obrigado a  todos!


----------



## jazyk

Para ajudar:

por a 
pela 

de estas
destas 

esqueci dizer Eu pelo menos nunca ouvi ou li semelhante construção, apesar de não lhe encontrar problema gramatical.
esqueci*-me de* dizer (no Brasil também: esqueci de dizer, considerada incorreta por normativistas)


----------



## Carfer

Geminis81 said:


> Mais uma última dúvida.
> 
> Neste caso:
> 
> *A* se confirmar o boato, vamos ter boas notícias em breve. A confirmar-se o boato...
> 
> Não consigo saber se "se" tem de ir antes o depois do verbo. Acho que "a" não provoca atração mas não tenho certeza.



No português europeu não, não provoca, portanto, se é essa a variante que pretende, escreva '_A confirmar-se o boato'_


----------



## Geminis81

Carfer said:


> No português europeu não, não provoca, portanto, se é essa a variante que pretende, escreva '_A confirmar-se o boato'_




Ótimo!!!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

A _se_ confirmar... – A anteposição do pronome _se_ aos verbos ocorre muito no português do Brasil. Mas recomendo que se concentre no português europeu, já que de lá partiram os testes. ← Ambiguidade detectada: não sabemos se de "lá" alguém, provavelmente com braços longos, seccionou (dividiu em partes) os testes ou se eles, de fato, vieram do português europeu. Um _vieram_ no lugar de _partiram_ resolveria este problema.


----------



## Geminis81

Olá a todos,

Mais uma última dúvida.

Tenho de reescrever a seguinte frase "Ele advertiu-a, repetidamente, para o facto de que não podia falar como falava, mas ela ignorou-o sempre"

A frase tem de começar por *POR
*
A minha proposta é: "*Por *ter falado como falava, ele advertiu-a repetidamente, mas ela ignorou-o sempre"

Não gosto muito da minha resposta, não vejo que seja natural.

Obrigado a todos!!


----------



## Carfer

Geminis81 said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Mais uma última dúvida.
> 
> Tenho de reescrever a seguinte frase "Ele advertiu-a, repetidamente, para o facto de que não podia falar como falava, mas ela ignorou-o sempre"
> 
> A frase tem de começar por *POR
> *
> A minha proposta é: "*Por *ter falado como falava, ele advertiu-a repetidamente, mas ela ignorou-o sempre"
> 
> Não gosto muito da minha resposta, não vejo que seja natural.
> 
> Obrigado a todos!!



A frase soa-me perfeitamente natural, mas essa redacção deturpa-lhe um pouco o sentido. Ela não foi advertida por ter falado, foi advertida de que não podia falar como falava (antes, agora e depois). Não foi advertida só pelo facto de ter falado. Foi advertida de uma proibição, do dever de não falar como falava. Sugiro '_Por não poder falar como falava, ele advertiu-a repetidamente, mas ela ignorou-o sempre_'


----------



## Geminis81

Carfer said:


> A frase soa-me perfeitamente natural, mas essa redacção deturpa-lhe um pouco o sentido. Ela não foi advertida por ter falado, foi advertida de que não podia falar como falava (antes, agora e depois). Não foi advertida só pelo facto de ter falado. Foi advertida de uma proibição, do dever de não falar como falava. Sugiro '_Por não poder falar como falava, ele advertiu-a repetidamente, mas ela ignorou-o sempre_'



Muito obrigado Carfer. Acho que é muito melhor a tua solução.


----------

